# Is it me? or my HDTV?



## dvigue (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently got my first HDTV, its the sony "S" series 40" LCD. I have direct tv with HD service. i watch allot of hockey, and i cannot get over the blur when the camera moves and when players move quickly, for some reason, i am the only one that notices it. i ask everyone who comes over, and no one seems to see the blur. now i am noticing it with some regular shows, HD and SD. Is this is my head? or will i get use to it and not notice it anymore?

One thing i wondered. am i only noticing it now because of how clear this tv is compared to my older 32" CRt? my father in law has the 37 Sony and i dont seem to notice it as much. 

any ideas of how i can cope with this? 

I also heard it can be because the high contrast ratio?

Thanks for your help
Derek


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site!

What connection (HDMI/Component) and resolution (720p/1080i) are you running?

Edit: Also, what channel are you watching?


----------



## dvigue (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike728 said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> What connection (HDMI/Component) and resolution (720p/1080i) are you running?
> 
> Edit: Also, what channel are you watching?


Hi there, 
Thanks, i love this site

I am using HDMI ( i tired 2 different cables in both ports) - Would component help?

Umm, I dont see where i can specify the resolution on the Tv, but, on the sat reciever, i have it set to either. and i also set it to "native"

i notice this on most chennels. and all hockey HD channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It could be some latency in the LCD and you're noticing it because you're accustomed to seeing the TV. Everyone else is just blown away by the quality and isn't seeing the issues you're seeing.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I have the Sony XBR series. It has a feature called "Motion Enhancer" under video options. You may want to try different settings to see if it reduces the motion blur. (You might also want to change the CineMotion settings.)

I don't notice any blur on my television during basketball or football games.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

dvigue said:


> i notice this on most chennels. and all hockey HD channels.


Hockey is the torture test for latency problems. I can remember trade shows where people demo'd their new HD monitors using a hockey game to show how good they were in terms of latency. Nothing moves faster than a black puck over white ice. Plus with the camera's motion, lines on the ice like the blue line often show latency. The combination of light and dark fast moving objects is hell for a TV to display without latency.

LCD TVs are known to have some latency issues. A plasma or a DLP shouldn't.

Look at it this way. Your next TV will be perfect that way. Plasmas used to have latency problems. Not any more. Soon, the problem will be eliminated with LCD TVs, too.


----------



## dvigue (Feb 6, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Hockey is the torture test for latency problems. I can remember trade shows where people demo'd their new HD monitors using a hockey game to show how good they were in terms of latency. Nothing moves faster than a black puck over white ice. Plus with the camera's motion, lines on the ice like the blue line often show latency. The combination of light and dark fast moving objects is hell for a TV to display without latency.
> 
> LCD TVs are known to have some latency issues. A plasma or a DLP shouldn't.
> 
> Look at it this way. Your next TV will be perfect that way. Plasmas used to have latency problems. Not any more. Soon, the problem will be eliminated with LCD TVs, too.


I wonder if it is in fact the broadcasts. HDnet had a hockey game on last night. there was hardly any motion blur (except when the camera panned) compared to the other HD broadcast. and for the first time i NEVER noticed it when watched the food network HD. that was the only channel where i did not get any blur. Does the broadcast from different channels have alot to do with that? will this get better in the future?
thanks for all your help


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've noticed that on my Sony -- the source had a lot to do with the amount of blur I saw. When watching football in HD I noticed CBS (OTA & Sunday Ticket) was very noticable but FOX (OTA & Sunday ticket) was hard to notice any.


----------



## dvigue (Feb 6, 2008)

kcgriffin70 said:


> I've noticed that on my Sony -- the source had a lot to do with the amount of blur I saw. When watching football in HD I noticed CBS (OTA & Sunday Ticket) was very noticable but FOX (OTA & Sunday ticket) was hard to notice any.


Yeah, on some channels i dont see it as much. i read it has to do with the compression. will this get better in the future does anyone know?


----------

